# Reasoning for the pkg format changes in pkg 1.7.0



## chrcol (Aug 9, 2021)

There is a bunch of changes in the new ports-mgmt/pkg which up on reading have no obvious reason to be implemented but of course have the potential to cause pain for people.

The change's in question are related to both the file extension used for package files and the deprecation of 'PKG_SUFX'.  The latter the changelog doesn't explain how the temporary backwards compatibility works.  Also I am curious what the justifications given were for the changes, if anyone knows I would appreciate them responding, thank you.


----------



## jmos (Aug 9, 2021)

As far I can see the package format now can be one of tzst, txz (so far the only one I've seen), tbz, tgz or tar; So there's now a archive file (repository may contain different formats / extensions) that links to a pkg file.


----------

